# Does this mean I passed the practical?



## Amycus (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi. Some of ya'll might remember me =X I didn't want to bump my old post.

No postcard in the mail yet, but I went to psiexams.com, and registered an account. Went to Register for Activities or what not- chose Government/State Agency, Massachusetts, then Emergency Medical Technician. I typed in my EMT Registration Number- and it suddenly shows I can pay for the exam, sponsored by the Mass Dept. of Public Health, when the candidacy expires, etc. 

Does this mean I passed my practical? This might be a stupid question but I'm so freaked out right now- up til today it said "No records found"


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 10, 2010)

Not my State, but I sure hope so it does sound like it with the change made.

After my practicals we just stood outside the building and if they called your name you had to come back and redo them the next day.
Out of my group of 14 we had 3 that had to return. They failed the AED station, forgot to take the back off of the pads to stick to the pt.:lol:


----------



## Silver_Lining (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't have the slightest clue as to the answer for your question.. 
BUT! It does sound like great, exciting news! 
So, congratz! anyway! 

I'd call the agency/department it listed & ask them what your next steps will be, since you've gotten that account note. 

-c-


----------



## exodus (Mar 10, 2010)

MTEMTB said:


> Not my State, but I sure hope so it does sound like it with the change made.
> 
> After my practicals we just stood outside the building and if they called your name you had to come back and redo them the next day.
> Out of my group of 14 we had 3 that had to return. They failed the AED station, forgot to take the back off of the pads to stick to the pt.:lol:



And I bet there were no backs on the pads in the station... ?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2010)

i live in cali so things are different, but i remember that the website wouldnt let me pay for the didactic portion until my instructor had passed my practical portion.

sounds like you did alright!


----------



## feldy (Mar 10, 2010)

how did you find out what your emt number was without the post card?...how long has it been since you took the practical? It sounds like you passed so congrats!


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 10, 2010)

Amycus said:


> Does this mean I passed my practical?



Yes.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 10, 2010)

You have discovered the backdoor way into finding out whether you have passed your practical or not. Your EMT number was the "candidate number" you were mailed before your practical, and what you entered on the form at the start of the day at your practical. Your number being entered onto the PSI website usually happens about a week to 10 days before receiving the card in the mail. 
At this point, feel free to schedule your written exam.

Congrats.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes you passed your practicals. Well done.

For the Written, which I'm sure you';ll have questions about, remember to read the last few chapters of the book. There were 15 questions on ambulance operations on my written. 

Good luck


----------



## MTEMTB (Mar 11, 2010)

Exodus what happened is we never took the backs off of the pads in training because they were "exspensive" to replace.
That has changed in training now.^_^


----------



## Guardian Angel (Mar 14, 2010)

I've just done the same thing....I went to psiexams.com, enter my id # and it shows that I am eligible for the test until 9/10/10.  I guess I have passed!!!  Woo..Hoo...


----------



## Guardian Angel (Mar 18, 2010)

Got my little post card today!  Time to start studying!


----------



## Amycus (Mar 19, 2010)

So I figure I'll throw this in here as a follow up- I got my post card on Tuesday and took my written exam yesterday and passed it. Review definately helps, but I think for a passing score on the exam, it's safe to say you either know the material, or you don't. There's always going to be a few "what the heck?" sort of questions, but the majority should be relatively common sense. ABCs, bleeding control, medical interventions, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

Amycus said:


> So I figure I'll throw this in here as a follow up- I got my post card on Tuesday and took my written exam yesterday and passed it. Review definately helps, but I think for a passing score on the exam, it's safe to say you either know the material, or you don't. There's always going to be a few "what the heck?" sort of questions, but the majority should be relatively common sense. ABCs, bleeding control, medical interventions, etc.
> 
> Good luck.



Did you take it in Massachusetts?  Mind if I ask where you took your written?  I took mine yesterday as well (I passed too).  It would be weird if we took them in the same place


----------



## Amycus (Mar 19, 2010)

Took it in Lawrence at 930 am. If you happened to be there, I was the guy sitting closest the door where we came in (at computer 2)

congrats also on passing!


----------



## Guardian Angel (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, amycus and medichopeful!  I have not scheduled my test date, but, I will soon!!  You 'guys' didn't waste any time...lol


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

Amycus said:


> Took it in Lawrence at 930 am. If you happened to be there, I was the guy sitting closest the door where we came in (at computer 2)
> 
> congrats also on passing!



Wow small world.  I was the one on computer 3 (the really young looking one)


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

Amycus said:


> Took it in Lawrence at 930 am. If you happened to be there, I was the guy sitting closest the door where we came in (at computer 2)
> 
> congrats also on passing!



Oh and thanks.  Congrats to you too!


----------



## dmc2007 (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a similar experience when going through reciprocity.  Someone with an out of state cert is entered into the computer in the same way as when someone passes the in state practical.  I had to call them for them to give me my number-I don't think actual notification arrived for another week or so.

MA's system is so backward.  Six weeks to get the results of an exam that is scored in real time?  Give me a break.


----------



## feldy (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah that wait sucked compared to the fifteen i had to wait in the results room yesterday at my reciprocity to nremtb practicals. at least i waited for good news (i passed)


----------



## ajax (Mar 21, 2010)

Augh! I can't decide if i'm glad or mad that i found this thread - now i'm going to be checking PSIexams daily to see if they've gotten my record. Took the test on the 6th, so it's been two weeks now.


----------



## feldy (Mar 21, 2010)

dont drive yourself crazy...it will get to you haha


----------



## ajax (Mar 25, 2010)

I passed! Now the written, then the job apps...


----------



## feldy (Mar 25, 2010)

congrats...just out of curiosity where did you take your course/ practical exam?


----------



## ajax (Mar 25, 2010)

In western Mass. Hoping to be in Boston this summer, though. 

Question about the MA written: Do you pass at 70%? Is the test adaptive like the NREMT test? I can't find any info about it online.


----------



## medichopeful (Mar 25, 2010)

ajax said:


> In western Mass. Hoping to be in Boston this summer, though.
> 
> Question about the MA written: Do you pass at 70%? Is the test adaptive like the NREMT test? I can't find any info about it online.



Where is Western MA did you take it?  (If you don't mind me asking :wacko

Yes, you do pass at 70%.  And no, I do not believe it is adaptive.  Hope that helps!


----------



## feldy (Mar 25, 2010)

you pass with a 70% or better. It is not adaptive. The break down is as follows or at least this is what i had. It is 100 questions and you can check this on the PSI website under the EMT manual: Airway/breathing-18 questions, Medical emergencies-17, Patient Assessment-18, Preparation-15, Operations/spec. conditions-16, and Trauma-16.

most people dont study the operations part nearly as much. i would study that which includes OB, environmental, HAZMAT (if any) just b/c you go over it quickly in class.

http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...k9psIG&sig=AHIEtbSDRlx2emdlesR_ywuat6QVHGTzLw

this is the link to the PSI Testing manual for the MA EMT at all levels


----------



## ajax (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank you! When PSI says their website does not support firefox, safari, or chrome, it does not lie. I can't do anything on my mac other than see the buttons that say "pay for a test". I guess i'll find a PC tomorrow to schedule it. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## feldy (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah i had the same problem...my roommate has a pc so i just used his to register at the time. you can also call in...but it is easier to register online.


----------

